# Pkg installation fails



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello, I'm new in FreeBSD and I'm experiencing problems installing pkg(8), the shell tells me it can't find the mirror package installation and suggests that you install via ports in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg with make install clean, but when I try to install the csh suggests another way something like /usr/ports/distfiles , I don't understand, I'm using FreeBSD 11.0 RELEASE, sorry to novice but I'm loving learning FreeBSD and really would love to master it.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2017)

Please post the whole error, not your interpretation of it.


----------



## forquare (Jan 2, 2017)

Is your network set up correctly? If it's the error I'm thinking of it happens either when there is no network, or /etc/resolv.conf is incorrect.


----------



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/SmrSR

Sorry everyone.I'm using Vmware and I am not able to insert the mouse within the FreeBSD, so I had to upload the image. I want to use the FreeBSD natively but still don't have the balls to do this.


----------



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

I want to get rid of windows..


----------



## shepper (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

Actually the original post shows one error.  In FreeBSD 11.0, pkg (8) is installed by default.
See Handbook section 4.4.1
If you have an internet connection it should be ready to use.   Start by updating and upgrading your new install.


----------



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

```
freebsd-update fetch
```

fails...

I think it's my connection, can only


----------



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

shepper said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> Actually the original post shows one error.  In FreeBSD 11.0, pkg (8) is installed by default.
> See Handbook section 4.4.1
> If you have an internet connection it should be ready to use.   Start by updating and upgrading your new install.




As you said it might be my connection ... I tried to send an update and nothing


----------



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

As I'm beginner I want to dominate the FreeBSD until I reach the level of Dennis Richtie!!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

The "No address record" indicates you either don't have a network connection or your DNS settings are incorrect.


----------

